# Anchor point



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

anchor is probably to high. with my thumb release i like to slide my point finger along the bottom of my jaw and my middle finger along the top of it like railroad tracks it stops right at the back of my jaw and is a nice solid bone on bone anchor point. you will most likely have to move your peep going from a wrist strap to a thumb trigger.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Go to archerytv on youtube. compare your anchor to the worlds best archers. Most of them shoot a handheld release of one sort or the other.


----------

